# Cannot mount a DVD drive

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I am having problems mounting one of my DVD drives. When I try to do so I get the following message:

```

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr1

```

I did not have this problem earlier and my other DVD drive mounts without fail. My fstab is as follows:

```

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

/dev/sr1                /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,ro,user          0 0

```

And the device appears to be picked up at boot:

```

dmesg|grep sr1

[    0.740652] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.741044] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

```

Any thoughts or assistance would be appreciated.

Best,

Alex

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, it detected the drive but not the disk, is the disk in the drive good?

I get this error when the drive dying and has problems detecting the servo tracks on the inserted media...

----------

## evoweiss

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Well, it detected the drive but not the disk, is the disk in the drive good?
> 
> I get this error when the drive dying and has problems detecting the servo tracks on the inserted media...

 

Oddly, it worked with another disc and the disc giving it problems worked in another drive.

Any other signs that the DVD drive might have problems?

Best,

Alex

----------

## eccerr0r

how well does it read the disk that it does detect? Try dumping the whole contents to a temp file and see if it errors out reading...

Usually not a good sign...

----------

## evoweiss

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> how well does it read the disk that it does detect? Try dumping the whole contents to a temp file and see if it errors out reading...
> 
> Usually not a good sign...

 

That didn't turn out well, though it's a commercial film DVD. I'll have to scrounge around for some data DVDs. I will get back to the thread tomorrow my time.

Thanks...

Best,

Alex

----------

## Jaglover

Commercial movie DVD. You do not mount those, you play them. Furthermore, DVD drives are generally locked into region you are living in. A (hacked) region-free drive will play anything.

----------

## eccerr0r

I've never tried to stick in a region locked DVD into my drive, so I'm not sure what the correct behavior should be, do they completely not detect if your drive and disk region codes don't match?

However if the region code does match, the movie DVDs can be "mounted" and you can read the encrypted data off of them.

I've used something like "cat /dev/sr1 > /somewhere/with/lotsof/space.bin" to do test reads.

My DVD drives have only touched writable media that do not have region locks on them so I have no idea...

----------

## evoweiss

I can watch DVDs with another region code just fine. Whether I can copy material is another matter. I get an error if I try. I'll wait and see what I can do with a normal data DVD.

Also, related: why is it that k3b doesn't recognize my drives anymore?

Alex

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I've never tried to stick in a region locked DVD into my drive, so I'm not sure what the correct behavior should be, do they completely not detect if your drive and disk region codes don't match?
> 
> However if the region code does match, the movie DVDs can be "mounted" and you can read the encrypted data off of them.
> 
> I've used something like "cat /dev/sr1 > /somewhere/with/lotsof/space.bin" to do test reads.
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

I think it's fair to say that the burner is hosed.

```

[72262.087682] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] Unhandled sense code

[72262.087690] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72262.087694] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[72262.087698] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72262.087701] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[72262.087709] Info fld=0x19a0b0

[72262.087713] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72262.087716] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

[72262.087721] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] CDB: 

[72262.087723] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 19 a0 40 00 00 80 00

[72262.087742] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 6718144

[72262.087747] quiet_error: 250 callbacks suppressed

[72262.087752] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839768

[72262.087757] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839769

[72262.087762] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839770

[72262.087766] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839771

[72262.087771] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839772

[72262.087776] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839773

[72262.087780] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839774

[72262.087784] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839775

[72265.092170] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] Unhandled sense code

[72265.092175] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72265.092177] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[72265.092180] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72265.092182] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[72265.092186] Info fld=0x19a0b0

[72265.092189] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72265.092191] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

[72265.092195] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] CDB: 

[72265.092196] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 19 a0 b0 00 00 02 00

[72265.092209] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 6718144

[72265.092213] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839768

[72267.051493] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] Unhandled sense code

[72267.051497] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72267.051500] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[72267.051503] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72267.051505] Sense Key : 0x3 [current] 

[72267.051509] Info fld=0x19a0b0

[72267.051512] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1]  

[72267.051514] ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x0

[72267.051517] sr 1:0:1:0: [sr1] CDB: 

[72267.051519] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 19 a0 b0 00 00 02 00

[72267.051532] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 6718144

[72267.051536] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 839768

[73163.629706] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[73163.702421] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

I'll check to see if my other DVD drive does the same thing.

Best,

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

You cannot use dd to read movie DVDs.  They have lots of deliberately corrupt blocks to stop you doing that.

You need to use something like mplayer to dump the titles to files.  It does this by using the block lists the DVD player uses (mplayer is a DVD player :)  ) to find and play the films.

You may be able to read the files using the mounted filesystem, its a long time since I've tried.

Old DVD drives use RPC-1.  Region encoding is up to the software in the PC.  I have one of these   :)

Newer drives, made in the last 10 years or so use RPC-2.  Now the drive does the region code protection. It will not read the DVDs if the region codes of the DVD and drive don't match.

The fix is to flash the drive firmware to make it region free.  I'm not recommending this. I have one of these too and its still region 2.

If the drive reads some DVDs and not others - try a CDROM cleaning disk,

----------

## evoweiss

Hi NeddySeagoon,

I wasn't clear, sorry, that was just an ordinary data DVD that I tried today. It worked fine on one old drive and not the other, apparently. I suppose I could try a cleaning CD.

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> You cannot use dd to read movie DVDs.  They have lots of deliberately corrupt blocks to stop you doing that.
> 
> You need to use something like mplayer to dump the titles to files.  It does this by using the block lists the DVD player uses (mplayer is a DVD player   ) to find and play the films.
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If the drive reads some DVDs and not others - try a CDROM cleaning disk,

 

I tried a cleaning disk, but cannot get the cleaning disk to spin up in that drive, though it works when I use the other drive:

```

$ mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/sr1 cdda://1

MPlayer 1.1-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Playing cdda://1.

++ WARN: error in ioctl CDROMREADTOCHDR: No medium found

Found audio CD with 255 tracks.

++ WARN: error in ioctl CDROMREADTOCHDR: No medium found

++ WARN: error in ioctl CDROMREADTOCHDR: No medium found

Invalid seek to negative position fffffffffffff6d0!

Seek failed

rawaudio file format detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:  -0.0 (unknown) of 0.0 (00.0) ??,?% 

Exiting... (End of file)

```

Nothing in dmesg.

I can also mount dvds in that drive without trouble.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Bump?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

CDs and DVDs use different lasers.  The optics are the same.

The lasers are made on the same die.  Its not unknown foe one laser to fail, so the drive will only read/write one type of disc.

Its not fixable.  Bluray drives have three lasers.  The blue one runs particularly hot and is prone to early life failures.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Okay, now that I know it's hosed, I'll just buy a cheap IDE drive for this system.

Thanks!

Best,

Alex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> CDs and DVDs use different lasers.  The optics are the same.
> 
> The lasers are made on the same die.  Its not unknown foe one laser to fail, so the drive will only read/write one type of disc.
> ...

 

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Things seem to be working with the new burner I installed. There remains one odd minor problem. The eject button won't necessarily eject. I can eject using eject /dev/sr1 and if the tray is out pressing the button will work. Any ideas?

Best,

Alex

----------

